# help with sound, web programing



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

im looking for a code that can play sound in an HTML/DHTML or CSS no Javascript codes please and besides the embed code. need to work on a mac, and windows if possible


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

```

```
that would work, but it's an embed code and i need one that is not embed


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

nevermind I'll figure something out, thanks for the help though


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

never figured anything out >.> I still need help


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

the <bgsound> code isnt working either <.< idk why


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

oo I also need some more help  hehe... I need a refresher code  the meta code

```

```
 will not work, no meta codes, i herd you can do it in flash but i know flash but am not very skilled in it >.> if you know the flash refresher code, please tell me it ^_^ thank you!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You might have better luck with the Web Programming room on this forum. HTML is cross-platform. It's the browsers that need to work with the code, not the OS.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thread has been moved...hopefully some folks that hang out in this forum will have some ideas.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Ayato Kamina said:


> the <bgsound> code isnt working either <.< idk why


BGSOUND is IE only. will work cross platform. I use it all the time, Safari, Firefox, IE-Windows Mac etc

sounds/foo.mp3


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Ayato Kamina said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> that would work, but it's an embed code and i need one that is not embed


You might want to download the file and upload it to your web server, if this is another site, that could be considered leeching.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

okay. I still am looking for a code that isnt embed, and does anyone know flash? cause I really need a refresher code.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, what are you trying to do? 

Play a sound and then refresh or refresh after a sound? 

Something like that?

Which browser is not working?


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

I do not know the code so there is no code to not work on any browser  and I have every browser installed, and the sound thing and the refresh thing arent related they are just two things I need to figure out and was hoping someone would know  for the sound thing I thought it might help, one of the things im trying to do is were there is a link and when you put the mouse over the link it plays the sound and once you take the mouse off the link the music stops its pretty hard to figure out  and the refresh thing I just need a code to make the page automatically go to another page when you click on it say you click a link it goes to a page then that page automatically takes you to another page, I need a code that is not meta though >< thank you for your help


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

AH, now I see.



Ayato Kamina said:


> for the sound thing I thought it might help, one of the things im trying to do is were there is a link and when you put the mouse over the link it plays the sound and once you take the mouse off the link the music stops its pretty hard to figure out


Okay, you would probably have to do that in Flash, I can't help you there. BUT there might be a tutorial on W#Schools DHTML pages, that does use javascript though.
http://www.w3schools.com/dhtml/dhtml_examples.asp

As for the refresh script, depends on which language you are using. google your language and the script, example "PHP refresh script" and you should get code snippets or tutorials.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

heh, I'm sorry that was a little confusing  can you refrase that? and yeah, I can't use javascript


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

OKay, DHTML is Dynamic HTML, which does use some javascript. Flash is the only other viable option for having rollovers with sound.

Which programming language are you planning on using for your code? ASP? PHP? PERL? That is what the refresh will probably need to be done in. You can probably use Flash as a front end but will need a backend programming language.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

please, I really need that refresh code  if anyone can help me, im begging >< please give me a refresh code, I herd there is one in flash but i dont know what it is, and the meta one will not work :'( so if anyone can help please do


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

wow I just realized there was second page to this thread 0.0 I didn't see your post there slarti well you see for my Web Designing job I make new codes for certain sites and the sites have there own rules, and one rule is no javascript codes the codes are blocked. the main thing i need at this point is the flash code for refreshing the page, I don't actually want it to refresh the page though I want it so when you go to the page it automatically sends you to another page. thanks for the help though


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

I typed flash refresh code in google:
http://www.actionscript.org/tutorials/intermediate/setInterval/index.shtml


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

also, I can only edit within and no other point in the page.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm sorry, that was freaking really confusing dude  I'm a beginer with flash, heh


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Ayato Kamina said:


> also, I can only edit within and no other point in the page.


OUCH! I see my meta refresh won't work. Has to be in the header. Are you able to use PHP? is so:
http://www.desilva.biz/php/phprefresh.html

I just did a quick glance, but look at Method 2.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm sorry, nope php wont work ><


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Ayato Kamina said:


> wow I just realized there was second page to this thread 0.0 I didn't see your post there slarti well you see for my Web Designing job I make new codes for certain sites and the sites have there own rules, and one rule is no javascript codes the codes are blocked. the main thing i need at this point is the flash code for refreshing the page, I don't actually want it to refresh the page though I want it so when you go to the page it automatically sends you to another page. thanks for the help though


So don't you really want a timer and a redirect?


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Try looking for Flash tutorials in google


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

See if you can use any of this

http://www.buraks.com/swfsli/


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

the program i have called Flash doesnt make swf files it doesnt know how, ive tried brfore it can only make .fla files so i dont think that'll work thanks for trying though


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

oo 1 other thing, does anyone know how to make a .fla go on html? does anyone know that code? is it like an embed code or something?


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Definitions:
SWF:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=define:+.swf&btnG=Search

FLA:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=define:+.fla&btnG=Search

Here are some more Flash links I got from typing flash in google. You can probably sift through them until you find what you need. There are some Flash tutorials from basic to advanced.

http://www.echoecho.com/flasharchive.htm

http://www.flashkit.com/index.shtml


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Ayato Kamina said:


> oo 1 other thing, does anyone know how to make a .fla go on html? does anyone know that code? is it like an embed code or something?


You'd have to turn it to a SWF


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

hey guys thanks for the help i figured out what i needed but it didnt work :'( the code would be

```
[URL=http://moorganhart.com/work/test.swf]http://moorganhart.com/work/test.swf[/URL]
```
 but the code is blocked on the website i need it for >< if anyone can help please do...


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you for the help slarti youve been a big help  I got some info from my boss, brad, about it all and it works but the object code is blocked >< if there is another one please tell me


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey! I fixed it all, thank you for your help ^_^ talk to you all next time i have a question =)


----------

